# NZ Economy: What's the job situation REALLY like?



## mwhitea

Hi,

After 2-years slogging through the Residence Visa Application process, the Beijing Office (we live in Japan) told us they had changed the rules between the date we submitted our EOI, 2.5 years ago, and the date we submitted our Residence Visa Application, so we were no longer eligible. Of course, they had neglected to tell us this small fact 2-years ago and only told us AFTER we had passed the telephone interview. They offered us all our money back OR Work Visas. We plumped for the latter, just to spite them! 

Our Work Visas will be issued on 1st December and we are planning to move in early January 2012. From our date of landing, we have 9-months to find skilled employment. I am British and have a background in teaching and laboratory work. My wife is Japanese and has a background in accounting.

What is the job situation REALLY like in NZ?

Would you recommend Auckland (which, quite frankly, looks a bit crap but has more opportunities for work), Christchurch (which looks great but where businesses got hit hard in the earthquake), or somewhere else?

What's the best place with a balance between work opportunities and lifestyle/natural environment? I mean, why migrate from one ****ty, overcrowded metropolis (Tokyo) to another (Auckland), right. What's the point? But, since a third of NZs population live there, I guess it's the best for jobs. Yes? No? Dunno?

Real experiences please. Where should we start?

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## topcat83

mwhitea said:


> Hi,
> 
> After 2-years slogging through the Residence Visa Application process, the Beijing Office (we live in Japan) told us they had changed the rules between the date we submitted our EOI, 2.5 years ago, and the date we submitted our Residence Visa Application, so we were no longer eligible. Of course, they had neglected to tell us this small fact 2-years ago and only told us AFTER we had passed the telephone interview. They offered us all our money back OR Work Visas. We plumped for the latter, just to spite them!
> 
> Our Work Visas will be issued on 1st December and we are planning to move in early January 2012. From our date of landing, we have 9-months to find skilled employment. I am British and have a background in teaching and laboratory work. My wife is Japanese and has a background in accounting.
> 
> What is the job situation REALLY like in NZ?
> 
> Would you recommend Auckland (which, quite frankly, looks a bit crap but has more opportunities for work), Christchurch (which looks great but where businesses got hit hard in the earthquake), or somewhere else?
> 
> What's the best place with a balance between work opportunities and lifestyle/natural environment? I mean, why migrate from one ****ty, overcrowded metropolis (Tokyo) to another (Auckland), right. What's the point? But, since a third of NZs population live there, I guess it's the best for jobs. Yes? No? Dunno?
> 
> Real experiences please. Where should we start?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Martin


Lol - I think you'll find Auckland very different to Tokyo! You may be pleasantly surprised. Plus, depending on how far you're prepared to commute, you can be in deepest countryside pretty quickly. I have what NZ'ers reckon is a 'horrendous commute' of 1.25 hours into CBD, but I live in the most beautiful countryside looking over the Hauraki Gulf. (compared to London, the commute is more than reasonable - I don't know what it's like in Tokyo).

You might like Wellington - it's smaller than Auckland. 

On the jobs - what field are you in? Look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me


----------



## kiwigser

mwhitea said:


> Hi,
> 
> After 2-years slogging through the Residence Visa Application process, the Beijing Office (we live in Japan) told us they had changed the rules between the date we submitted our EOI, 2.5 years ago, and the date we submitted our Residence Visa Application, so we were no longer eligible. Of course, they had neglected to tell us this small fact 2-years ago and only told us AFTER we had passed the telephone interview. They offered us all our money back OR Work Visas. We plumped for the latter, just to spite them!
> 
> Our Work Visas will be issued on 1st December and we are planning to move in early January 2012. From our date of landing, we have 9-months to find skilled employment. I am British and have a background in teaching and laboratory work. My wife is Japanese and has a background in accounting.
> 
> What is the job situation REALLY like in NZ?
> 
> Would you recommend Auckland (which, quite frankly, looks a bit crap but has more opportunities for work), Christchurch (which looks great but where businesses got hit hard in the earthquake), or somewhere else?
> 
> What's the best place with a balance between work opportunities and lifestyle/natural environment? I mean, why migrate from one ****ty, overcrowded metropolis (Tokyo) to another (Auckland), right. What's the point? But, since a third of NZs population live there, I guess it's the best for jobs. Yes? No? Dunno?
> 
> Real experiences please. Where should we start?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Martin


The situation seems pretty good as compared to the northern hemisphere, also if your occupation is not required in NZ you will be lucky to get a permit.

I do not think you have done your homework on NZ cities, people move to Auckland, yes for the jobs, but also its a great place to live, always in the top cities to live in the world.


----------

